# Forellenteich im Zillertal?



## Sockeye (26. März 2010)

Moin zusammen,

kennt jemand von euch eine Forellenteich/see im Zillertal? Möglichst nahe Fügen...

Muss nichts aufregendes sein. Ich will nur mit den Kids nach dem Skifahren ein paar Forellen für das Abendessen stippen..

VG
Soxkeye


----------



## Janbr (26. März 2010)

*AW: Forellenteich im Zillertal?*

Servus Sokey,

leider kann ich nur mit sehr, sehr alten Informationen dienen.

Wir hatten bis vor ca. 20 Jahren ein Ferienhaus in Stumm.

Damals gab es einen Forellenteich mit angeschlossenem Wirtshaus in Aschau im Zillertal. Leider kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen wie das Gasthaus hiess. Wenn man damals Forelle bestellt hat, ist der Koch mit der Rute los ;-)

Was aber sehr schoen ist, ist der Rheintaler See. (Zumindest damals) Ein wirklich sehr klarer Alpensee.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## neueinsteiger 07 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteich im Zillertal?*

Hallo Sockeye,

bin aus dem Zillertal und kann dir leider nur sagen, das wir zur Zeit noch keinen Forellenteich haben.

Es ist ein Teich in Arbeit, nur das dauert jetzt schon sehr lange und wird auch noch einige Zeit brauchen, bis dieser fertigt ist.

Gruß Helli


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (3. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteich im Zillertal?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Servus Sokey,
> 
> leider kann ich nur mit sehr, sehr alten Informationen dienen.
> 
> ...



In Aschau giebts schon lang koan Teich mehr

Hats Gasthaus Weiherwirt geheisen 

PS Mein opa hat in Aschau in der Senerei Forellen gezüchtet und er hat nie was vom eimem Forellenteich erzählt.

mfg Weisheitsgranate


----------



## hulkhomer (4. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteich im Zillertal?*

Schau mal hier: http://www.gebirgsforelle.at/02/angelcenter.htm

Ist zwar nicht im Zillertal, aber auch nicht so weit.

Die Anlage lohnt sich aber wirklich, da zum einen die Fische wirklich super sind und zum anderen die Wasserqualität,/Sichtigkeit usw. sehr gut sind. Kannte ich von keinem Forellenteich vorher.


----------



## Lorenz (4. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteich im Zillertal?*

Hi

Schleggeisspeicher?
Wobei ich nicht weiß ob der noch zugefroren ist.Der liegt ziemlich hoch...

Vor ein paar Jahren kam ich auf 18 Bafos/Regenbogner/Saiblinge mit der Spinnrute am ersten "Angeltag" und immerhin noch 13 am zweiten.Das ist aber kein klassischer "Forellenteich".


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (4. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteich im Zillertal?*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://www.gebirgsforelle.at/02/angelcenter.htm
> 
> Ist zwar nicht im Zillertal, aber auch nicht so weit.
> 
> Die Anlage lohnt sich aber wirklich, da zum einen die Fische wirklich super sind und zum anderen die Wasserqualität,/Sichtigkeit usw. sehr gut sind. Kannte ich von keinem Forellenteich vorher.



An dem Teich war ich schon öfters und der ist in der Leutasch und vom zillertal fährt man dort hin bestimt 1,5 Stunden.

Schau mal hier rein http://www.tiroler-fischereiverband.at/docs/Fischerei-Angelteiche.htm

MFG Weisheitsgranate


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (4. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteich im Zillertal?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Schleggeisspeicher?
> Wobei ich nicht weiß ob der noch zugefroren ist.Der liegt ziemlich hoch...
> ...



Was für nen Köder hast Du verwendet?

MFG Weisheitsgranate


----------



## Lorenz (4. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteich im Zillertal?*

Wobbler im Forellendekor...


----------

